# wkrc channel 12



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

is wkrc going to be switching to another frequency? today they had some issues. earlier today channel 12 did stretch-o-vision.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

No evidence seen, licensed on Channel 12 as 12.1.

No applications for change found.


----------

